

Looking for an iPhone Developer - mmudassir

Hi,<p>I am looking for an iPhone developer for an app that I am working on. The VisDe and UX bits are there, just need someone local (SF Bay Area) who can help us to get it coded?<p>Thanks,<p>Mudassir
======
ajstiles
What is local to you?

~~~
mmudassir
Oh I mean SF Bay Area, apologies for the confusion. Let me try to fix it.

